
What are the most challenging problems in the world today? - jayamohan
What are the biggest problems of our society today?<p>Insofar as mathematics or natural sciences are concerned, one can easily identify unsolved problems. But, what about
social sciences and our daily life? The answers may remain rather subjective and/or elusive. Below I have given a set of 
problems that look serious to me personally in the order that the problems that are vague and least certain which could also be 
solved in the near future in the bottom (5) to the obvious and most certain or whose solution(s) is unknown as yet on top (1) 
in the list.<p>5. Knowledge Management:   
     Every society advances through sharing and 'proper use' of the knowledge it gained from experiences.
     (For example, Using nano-robots to construct machines and buildings would be a proper use, but using them as a weapon of mass destruction is 
     an improper use of knowledge.)
     We have sufficient knowledge (or accumulating knowledge sufficient to meet the problem) of how to eradicate diseases, eliminate poverty, avoid 
     natural disasters etc; but, how effectively are we applying those to the real world? Very poorly. It is probably a cliche that saying "education is 
     the silver bullet". True, we all know that. But the problem is not only with people being unable to get education, it is with system of how eduction
     is provided that needs a radical upgrading.<p>4. Inequalities:     
     By inequalites, I mean all inequalities of such nature as power, economic/income, technological, and resources. Crimes and wars are the most 
     pampered children of inequalities - a fleeting glance in history will prove this. People have almost always fought for resources; one can 
     look back in any age in the written history and one will find a story of a higher power invading an inferior one, there is always one big guy who 
     is running the show and everyone else plays the passive role. This deprives people of freedom and thus prevents the creation of value. Too much   
     power and capabilities unevenly and unfairly distributed in too few people naturally engenders trouble. An emerging multi-polar, cooperative world 
     could possibly be a solution.<p>3. Lack of Cultural Competence &#38; Tolerance:    
     Arms Race, Terrorism, Discriminations and the like have their origins in cultural misunderstandings for the most part. The spreading of 
     organized religions and other types of propaganda is the major contributor to almost all violence, unrest and ignorance in the world. 
     Tolerance is not only of importance in sustaining peace, but a necessity from an evolutionary stand point as well. We cannot expect highly 
     bureaucratic governments of all nations to take the necessary steps towards the goal of achieving a unviersal brotherhood, but cultivating a 
     cosmopolitan culture will enable this.<p>2. Energy, Degradation of Environment &#38; Natural Resources, and Climate Change:   
     One cannot overstate the importance of wise use of resources. Things such as energy, water and land are finite, but most people, particularly in 
     the developed world, behave as though they weren't and price is paid by everyone. Negative externalities resulted by careless and selfish use of 
     resources are extremely hazardous and irreversible,and furthermore cause countless unforeseen and unintended consequences due to the infinite chaos 
     in the world. Anyone can figure out what possible solution there is to this problem, so no need reiterating.<p>1. Overpopulation:   
     World Population is soon to hit 7 billion. The reason overpopulation is the top problem is that it aggravates every other problem in this list.<p>Solutions:
The solutions indicated in the last sentences of problems assumes a normative view of the world, unfortunately that is not the state of the matters at the moment. But I, being an optimist believe we together can make differences. Extraordinary persons are always from ordinary people, not from elites. Although these goals are far-fetched in a short-term they are certainly attainable in the medium-to-long term that is within the next 25 or so years if only we act collectively and cooperatively. Looking forward to your comments.
======
ErrantX
I think your generalising a lot of issues. Like inequality is a huge field all
in itself - some of them major issues, some of them becoming less so.

If overpopulation is the prime factor the solution is, rationally, easy.
Expand outwards into the solar system/space. (assuming we are talking long
term solutions).

~~~
jayamohan
Yes, generalising to the point that we see the very root all classes of
problems. Inequality for example is vague and poorly defined as I said in
beginning. Overpopulation is deceiving and looks very silly at the first
glance but as deal with more data, it turns out to be a giant. Expanding to
outer space is easily said than done even if we are talking long term, of
course we can, if we last long enough without problems but one is ignoring so
many minute details in such assumption. But I too hope for best, Companies
like SpaceX and Virgin Galactic are already on ambitious projects. We must
wait and see what will prove to be the optimal solution.

